

Getting into TCL TK - phao
http://personalphao.wordpress.com/2012/08/20/getting-into-tcl-tk/

======
codgercoder
and yet, nobody respects TCL/TK anymore. The only time it's useful on a resume
is for testers.

~~~
phao
It seems that way.

I am enjoying it. I will see how far I can go.

